# Charter Cable: Slow Website Loading/Slow Internet Response Time



## dixonbm (May 1, 2005)

I am having a problem with all of my computers connecting to the web. Each time I try to pull up a website it takes 5-15 seconds for webpages to begin to load. In some cases once the pages begin to load there will be another instance where it will pause for a noticable amount of time before the rest of the page loads. When I try to ping a site, typically yahoo or apple, it takes a similar amount of time for the first ping to come back. However there is no evidence of packet loss. As of further note, in some cases once connected to a site, moving around the site is quite speedy...so it would seem that only the initial connection to the website is a problem.

This problem occurs on both my Dual 1GHZ PowerMac G4, my windows machine, and my ibook. My computers connect through two linksys routers, a RT31P2 (Vonage) as my main router, and then a WRT54G for wireless (set up as a gateway). My PowerMac connects via built in ethernet to the RT31P2. I have tried hooking my computer directly to the cable modem and the problem still exists. I have tried Charter tech support 3 times now and they do not see anything wrong with the connection. They suggested Apple tech support which referred me back to Charter again since all of my computers are affected. When I visit speed test sites, the tests all come back great. I have 3mb service and the last test showed 2.85Mb/s down and 292.89kb/s up. 

Supposedly charter handles all DNS resolution behind the scenes, but I keep wondering. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MisterMe (May 1, 2005)

You are probably suffering from high traffic in your neighborhood.


----------



## dixonbm (May 2, 2005)

Mister Me,

This is very possible as I am in a new development with new homes popping up every day now.

Does anyone else have any other suggestions? All suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## jboyea@yahoo.co (Feb 6, 2007)

I am having the same problem with Charter. I switched 3 weeks ago from BellSouth and have since noticed this problem. Has anyone found a fix? Charter is telling me it is not on their end.


----------



## ericsully (Apr 29, 2010)

According to Network World there is a Response Time Monitoring Tool that could help


----------



## Cheryl (May 1, 2010)

That Response Time tool is for companies, not for the individual.


----------

